# Peloton Magazine goes gravel riding



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like a cool route. 

https://pelotonmagazine.com/uncategorized/where-france-italy-unite-a-great-gravel-experience/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I wish they'd put in words what the surface is...from the pics, looks like dirt hardpack with a few rock chunks. Things vary so much, that out here organizers try to give a tire size recommendation in addition to stating the surfaces.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> I wish they'd put in words what the surface is...from the pics, looks like dirt hardpack with a few rock chunks. Things vary so much, that out here organizers try to give a tire size recommendation in addition to stating the surfaces.


I agree. We have at least 3-4 variations of “gravel” here in Colorado. Fortunately, 40mm+ tires can handle pretty much all of it.


----------

